# Birthday cake



## chefcomesback (Nov 10, 2013)

My chef de partie , who is also an awesome pastry chef surprised me with this cake. She kept asking for the pictures of my Sakimaru takohiki and I keep telling her "you need a suji before yanagi" , didn't know what she was planning. 
she also made a little Sydney Opera House from the chocolate for the cake
Just for the record I have more hair than she depicted :lol2:
she also made some chocolate truffles with different flavors but they didn't make it to the pictures .


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 10, 2013)

Ha! That is such an awesome surprise! And happy birthday!


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 10, 2013)

Your chef de partie did a great job! Love it!


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 11, 2013)

Happy (belated) Birthday! Very cool cake -- she did a great job.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 11, 2013)

Awesome work, happy birthday!


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thats a rad looking cake, and happy birthday Mert!


----------



## chefcomesback (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you everbody , it was a nice surprise . Once they got here I will post the pictures off my birthday presents as well. (hint : they are sharp objects :biggrin: )


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 19, 2013)

that is the coolest cake!!
how did it taste? and what is that brown thing little Mert is cradling? looks like a..:O


----------



## Korin_Mari (Nov 19, 2013)

So cool!  Happy birthday!


----------



## chefcomesback (Nov 19, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> that is the coolest cake!!
> how did it taste? and what is that brown thing little Mert is cradling? looks like a..:O


it was a bottle of wine :rofl2: The cake was great , she knew I love chocolate so it was choc cake with choc ganache...:doublethumbsup:


----------



## chefcomesback (Nov 19, 2013)

Korin_Mari said:


> So cool!  Happy birthday!


Thank you Mari


----------



## Sambal (Nov 20, 2013)

Lovely Sydney Opera House choc! Was there a smaller piece for Guillaume's Bennelong?


----------



## chefcomesback (Nov 20, 2013)

Sambal said:


> Lovely Sydney Opera House choc! Was there a smaller piece for Guillaume's Bennelong?


Didn't look properly , shoved the whole opera house into my mouth :laugh:


----------



## chefcomesback (Dec 29, 2013)

This was for my daughters second birthday , colleen ( my CDP , aka col64) nailed it. White chocolate mud cake 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptolemy (Dec 30, 2013)

oh my, nailed it is exactly what she did. very cool!


----------

